# Moving to corfu



## potterplans

Hi. We are looking at a move to corfu in 2013 and have two children still in school. 14 yrs and 10 years. I cannot locate an international school on the island and am concerned about the older one joining secondary school with only a limited grasp of Greek language. Would be appreciate anyone's personal experiences with this and also private tuition .
Many thanks for looking
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## evie202

Hi , we have just moved here to Corfu with our two daughters , aged 10 and 14 , we are homeschooling them . Our eldest is studying her IGCSE's and our youngest her KS2 work . Are you still thinking of coming over ?


----------



## potterplans

evie202 said:


> Hi , we have just moved here to Corfu with our two daughters , aged 10 and 14 , we are homeschooling them . Our eldest is studying her IGCSE's and our youngest her KS2 work . Are you still thinking of coming over ?


Hi, just picked up on your reply to this thread. Somehow the email alert got junked. Anyway, how are you getting on? Would love to hear more. We are still planning the move, but all dependant on a house sale, and looking at putting on the market this spring so with the housing market as it is, cannot be sure when we will make the move, but are coming over at the beginning of April for an out of season reconnaissance. We run an Internet based business which we think we can bring with us, so all things being equal just need to sort, the kids and the rest is our gamble. How are you getting on?
Regards
Andrew


----------



## evie202

Hi , we are getting on great . With the home schooling a large amount of time and discipline is needed , but on the other hand they get one to one attention . We have met a few kids now who go to Greek school and they seem to be getting on fine too . We are just deciding which part of the island to settle , so every week we do a scouting mission , so far we are undecided though , there are so many nice places ! If you have work which you can bring with you , that's a great plus as out of season there is nothing really to do here . We are in contact with another family who are also re locating with similar age girls , they land in April i think . Good luck with the house sale , we got out just in time in 2008 and i know times have been terrible since . Hope you come over as our girls would love to meet yours ! If they have FB they could chat and ask any questions they might have , just PM me


----------



## Vcgj527

hi guys we are a mixed nationality family i have greek and american citizenship and my husband and son have scottish (UK) citizenship. we have currently come back to greece. we are near where my father's family lives for now in a home owned by the family but are trying to save and buy our own place. there seem to be a lot of great deals on corfu. so 2 questions- 1: how are you finding living there with a family and 2: how are you getting on with homeschooling as we are planning on going the homeschooling/unschooling route with our son(s) *im currently 5 1/2 months along. i know it's kind of in a legal grey area but from what i understand since theyre both uk citizens technically it should be okay. have you been hassled at all or is it totally fine? any and all thoughts handy cheers and ps my hubby works at sea and they fly him back and forth so no cheeky comments about how will we support ourselves. and also we have lived in greece, spain and malta so we're very familiar with mediteranean style paperwork shenanigans etc. cheers


----------



## AngeloK

Vcgj527 said:


> hi guys we are a mixed nationality family i have greek and american citizenship and my husband and son have scottish (UK) citizenship. we have currently come back to greece. we are near where my father's family lives for now in a home owned by the family but are trying to save and buy our own place. there seem to be a lot of great deals on corfu. so 2 questions- 1: how are you finding living there with a family and 2: how are you getting on with homeschooling as we are planning on going the homeschooling/unschooling route with our son(s) *im currently 5 1/2 months along. i know it's kind of in a legal grey area but from what i understand since theyre both uk citizens technically it should be okay. have you been hassled at all or is it totally fine? any and all thoughts handy cheers and ps my hubby works at sea and they fly him back and forth so no cheeky comments about how will we support ourselves. and also we have lived in greece, spain and malta so we're very familiar with mediteranean style paperwork shenanigans etc. cheers


Hi Vcgj. It's ironic that you just posted about homeschooling your children, because I just posted a thread with links to free PDFs for Greek grammar and spelling, today. I hope you find the info helpful. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/greece-expat-forum-expats-living-greece/412649-greek-grammar-spelling-books.html


----------



## Mummypig

evie202 said:


> Hi , we are getting on great . With the home schooling a large amount of time and discipline is needed , but on the other hand they get one to one attention . We have met a few kids now who go to Greek school and they seem to be getting on fine too . We are just deciding which part of the island to settle , so every week we do a scouting mission , so far we are undecided though , there are so many nice places ! If you have work which you can bring with you , that's a great plus as out of season there is nothing really to do here . We are in contact with another family who are also re locating with similar age girls , they land in April i think . Good luck with the house sale , we got out just in time in 2008 and i know times have been terrible since . Hope you come over as our girls would love to meet yours ! If they have FB they could chat and ask any questions they might have , just PM me


Hi all 

I know your posts were quite a while ago but was wondering how the school situation was going. Thinking of coming over and my children are 12 and 9 and a bit concerned over schooling any help with that and where to look for a job greatly appreciated


----------



## Allay sea

*Holiday accomodation*

Has anybody got any accomodation for two weeks from 5th. August to the 19th. Four adults.


----------



## elaineh99

*Schooling in corfu*

Hi 

We are looking to relocate next year 2017 and wondered what the schooling situation was and how homeschooling was going and whether there are a few ex pats homeschooling their children as we have a daughter aged 9. 

any comments would be appreciated. 

Many thanks


----------



## jobrai

I'd love to know how you are getting on? Are you still homeschooling on the island. We want to do the same.. are there many homeschoolers and unschoolers on the island please?
many thanks


----------



## jobrai

Does anybody know if there are any home schoolers in Corfu please?
I feel sure that there must be?
many thanks


----------



## JFusco

*Shipping from Corfu*

Hello, Friends --

I am new to Corfu and will be living here for a time. Does anyone have any info on how to ship (luggage) to US? I have heard that there is a TNT 45 minutes from Old Corfu Town, but I am hoping for some version of UPS or FedEx closer by.

Thank you for any help you can provide!

J


----------

